# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  المواقيت المكانية للإحرام

## أبو أيوب الحسني

أما المواقيت المكانية للإحرام بالعمرة فهي خمسة أماكن، لا يجوز للمعتمر أن يتجاوزها إلا بإحرام، كما أنه لا ينبغي له أن يحرم قبلها فيكون متـنطعا مخالفا لسنة سيد الأنام محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم .
وبيان ذلك ما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: وقت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لأهل المدينة ذا الحليفة، ولأهل الشام الجحفة، ولأهل نجد قرن المنازل، ولأهل اليمن يلملم، فهن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن لمن كان يريد الحج والعمرة، فمن كان دونهن فمهله من أهله، وكذلك حتى أهل مكة يهلون منها.
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم: وقت لأهل العراق ذات عرق. رواه أبو داود والنسائي.
فالأول:ـ ذو الحليفة، ويسمى اليوم أبيار علي ـ لحكاية خرافية عند العامة مفادها أن عليا رضي الله عنه قاتل فيها الجن ولا يثبت ذلك ــ وبينه وبين مكة حوالي {420} كيلو مترـ تزيد قليلا أو تنقص بحسب إختلاف الطرق المؤدية إلى مكة منه وما أكثرها ـ وهو ميقات أهل المدينة ومن مر به من غيرهم، وهو أبعد المواقيت من مكة.
الثاني:ـ الجحفة، وهي قرية قديمة جحف السيل بأهلها فسميت الجحفة، وقد كانت تسمى مهيعة، وهي على {187} كيلو متر من مكة، وهي قريبة من رابغ الذي يحرم الناس منه اليوم لشهرته ويسر الإحرام منه، وبينه وبين مكة {204} كيلو مترات، وهي ميقات أهل الشام ومن مر بها من غيرهم إن لم يمروا بذي الحليفة قبلها، فإن مروا بذي الحليفة قبلها لزمهم الإحرام من ذي الحليفة.
الثالث:ـ قرن المنازل، وهو قرن الثعالب، ويسمى اليوم السيل الكبير لكثرة ممر السيل والغيول بهن وهو جبل بينه وبين مكة {94} كيلو متر, وهو ميقات أهل نجد والطائف ومن مر به من غيرهم.
الرابع:ـ يلملم, وهو مكان بتهامة بينه وبين مكة {54} كيلو متر, ويسمى الآن السعدية وهو ميقات أهل اليمن، ومن مر بها من غيرهم، وبينها وبين مكة حوالي (120) كيلو متر.
الخامس:ـ ذات عرقن سمي بذلك لأن فيه عرقا وهو الجبل الصغير، وهذا المكان يسمى عند أهل نجد الضريـبة، وبينه وبين مكة حوالي {94} كيلو متر، وهي ميقات لأهل العراق ومن مر بها من غيرهم.
ومن كان أقرب إلى مكة من هذه المواقيت فميقاته مكانه يحرم منه، حتى أهل مكة يحرمون من مكة للحج، إلا في العمرة فيحرم من كان في الحرم ـ سواءا كانت إقامته في الحرم أصلية أم مؤقتة ـ يحرم من أدنى الحل بالعمرة، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال لعبد الرحمن ابن أبي بكر:"أخرج بأختك من الحرم فلتهل بعمرة". ـ يعني عائشة رضي الله عنها لما طلبت منه العمرة ـ متفق عليه. فخرج بها إلى التـنعيم فأهلت منه.
ومن كان طريقه يمينا أو شمالا من هذه المواقيت فإنه يحرم إذا ما حاذى أقرب المواقيت إليه ـ ومثله من كان في الطائرة فإنه يحرم إذا حاذى الميقات ـ فقد جاء أن أهل العراق قالوا لعمر t: إن قرنا ـ يعنون قرن المنازل ـ جور عن طريقنا؟. فقال: انظروا حذوها من طريقكم، فوقت لهم ذات عرق.
فإن لم يحاذ ميقاتا ـ كأهل سواكن في السودان ومن يمر من طريقهم ـ فإنهم يحرمون من جدة.
ومن مر بالميقات ـ وهو لا يريد العمرة ـ ثم بدا له بعد ما جاوز الميقات أن يعتمر فإنه يحرم مكانه الذي عزم فيه على ذلك ولا يتجاوزه إلى غيره، لما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في ذكر المواقيت وفيه "ومن كان دون ذلك فمن حيث أنشأ". وقد سبق بتمامه.
ومن مر بالميقات ـ وهو يريد العمرة ـ ولم يعلم بالميقات حتى جاوزه لزمه الرجوع إليه والإحرام منه ولا شيء عليه، وإن لم يرجع فعليه دم.
ولا يلزم من مر بالميقات الإحرام إذا لم يقصد الحج أو العمرة، كمن سافر لزيارة أو لطلب علم أو نحو ذلك، لمفهوم قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:"هن لهن ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن ممن يريد الحج أو العمرة". فإن مفهومه أن من لا يريد الحج ولا العمرة لا يجب عليه الإحرام إذا مر بها.
(العمدة في مسائل العمرة)

----------

